# FootBrawl



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

This is what you get when you combine MMA,Football,Soccer and Rugby. I can't see this ever catching on. It did give me a good laugh though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Not half as good as Ultimate Ball AKA The Sport of the Future.


----------

